# Ford 7.8L diesel, would like to know more about them?



## MOE

I'm still continuing my quest for a single axle dump truck. I drove a 1990 ford L8000 with a 7.8 Ford Diesel and a six speed. It seemed like an ok truck but it also seemed a little short on power. the valve cover said 185 HP. I'm planning on getting a pintle hitch trailer and hauling up to 20,000 lbs behind it,(usually with an empty truck). Will this do it? can I go 65-70 on the interestate? Are they decieving when loaded? Can I get more HP out of it cheaply,(turn pump up, different turbo, etc). How long to these engines run for,(this one had 330,000 mile)? Thanks


----------



## newguy18

Well it is a 1990 and if you adjust or mod it in anyway make sure you have the computer sensor adjusted to run your mod it'll just need reprogrammed.It should pull your 20,000 pounds with some strain but if you take it slow and gradually pick up speed it should do fine on the interstate.


----------



## newguy18

I agree with you to a point treeco he will need 250 horsepower if he is going over a lot of steep hills and mountains but if not he can have the injector pump opened up and increase that horsepower up 20 horsepower.He shouldn't have to change the gear ratio around at all.


----------



## Oly's Stump

I have a 1991 Ford L8000 with the same motor. Almost as many miles. I use it as a log truck and snow plowing. I load it down with logs and it pulls it but top speed would be 55 mph at full throttle. They are good motors and probably last forever but they are short on power.


----------



## MOE

Thanks for the input. I guess I'll keep this one in mind but keep looking for something with an 8.3 cummins or DT466 in the 250 hp range.


----------



## MOE

I drove a 94 L8000 today with a cummins 8.3/210 hp, 6 speed. I really couldn't tell much difference although it might take a load show the power difference. Can a 8.3/210 cummins be turned up, like the 250,275 hp versions without a different turbo and injectors?


----------



## newguy18

You can usually turn any fuel injector pump up 20 horsepower.


----------



## Pacific

Find a truck with L-10 or M-11 Cummins power then you never have to worry about lack of power plus you can get a JAKE brake to assist in braking as single axle dump trucks lack braking power.

The 7.8 Ford is only good for 240hp push them more than that they don't like it. A 8.3 Cummins is a little better because you still can get parts for them where as the 7.8 Ford isn't made anymore.


----------



## mckeetree

I am real familiar with the 7.8, it is just not a powerhouse engine.


----------

